# Cbbt



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Went out Sunday to CBBT on a co-worker's boat. We caught 7 sharks in the 3-4 foot range, 1 small trout, numerous croaker and spot, a few roundheads and 2 skates. We used cut bait, blood worms and squid. A good shake down run to start the season!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks for the report.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not a bad trip.


----------



## cfranklin0410 (Jul 29, 2013)

That is a good day around here as of lately!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

cfranklin0410 said:


> That is a good day around here as of lately!!


you do realize that report was from mid June of last year......


----------



## cfranklin0410 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, after I posted I read the date you posted your report.


----------

